# Help - Dont know where to post this !!!!



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello

Can anyone help !!??

I have just heard that the **** (dont you just love them  ) have bought in a new ruling that fresh embryo transfers are no longer allowed !!!  

Apparently embryos have to be frozen for 6 months before transfer   Something to do with HIV !??

Only problem being my clinic have just started setting me and IM up for a fresh transfer in 3/4 weeks - I am due to start DR soon and I am now soooo worried as no one has mentioned this to us.  

One person said their consultant will NOT do fresh now as he doesn't want to end up in prison but my consultant has said as long as I agree and I am aware of the risks he has no problem with fresh transfers.  

Not to mention the lower chances of frozen transfers !!!  

Has anyone else heard of this or have I got it completly wrong and panicing for no reason !!??


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Its not on there website yet Mrs G

Where did you hear about it?

Mel


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

One of the Surros on COTS went for her appointment and the consultant told her !??

Someone has just said on there that it is the case for some clinics but not others and that some clinics "hide" behind the **** and it is not an actual ruling as such !!??

Why do clinics have such differant policies !! You dont know whether you are coming or going with half of them !??

Tashja xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Tony will speak with the HFEA on Monday and see what they say.

Could it be particular to surrogates only i wonder.

Mel
x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanx Mel and Tony !!

Bloody **** - why dont they "uniform" clincs so we all know where we are upto !!??  

Tashja xx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hmmm 

very interesting but not heard this before either 

Mini x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

[announce]
Tony,

I've just seen your email to Helena - unfortunately she's off sick so apologies for the delay..

There's no change to our policy and fresh embryo transfers are allowed. Don't know where this has come from. Are you sure this isn't to do with sperm which has to be stored for testing  Otherwise can't think of anything else.

Tim Whitaker

Director of Policy and Communciations
HFEA
[/announce]

This is the official response,

Tony,
x


----------

